# Rolling Relics San Francisco ride



## slick

It's that time of year again... The Rolling Relics along with the Cyclone Coaster group of vintage bicycles and maybe a few of the SkidKings club all the way from Tacoma, Washington get together with many other vintage bikes and ride in San Francisco along the Embarcadero on Saturday July 29th 2017. We start off at the Hi Dive Bar directly under the Oakland Bay Bridge and meet up at 10am and leave no later than 11am. From there we eat lunch at Fisherman's Wharf. After that we ride out to the beautiful Palace of Fine arts, then off to the Golden Gate Bridge where we ride across and then back to Jack's bar where there are 80 beers on tap to wet your whistle. So get a hotel nearby and join us on the most epic ride of the year. I personally stay at the Hotel Zephyr which is one block over from Fisherman's Wharf. Great hotel. If you have any questions pm me or post here. Thanks! OH AND RIDE A SHELBY if you own one. July is Shelby month. THANKS!


----------



## Cory

I will be there!


----------



## fordmike65

Hmmm....had a blast the past couple years, but don't think I can get that weekend off. We'll see....


----------



## FULLYLOADED

Sounds like fun!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*One of my favorite rides of the year .. you know we'll be there for sure ... Ride Vintage *













San Fran Ride 2012   Green & Ivory Crusy B6



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jul 25, 2013


----------



## rcole45

Always a great ride. See you there!


----------



## cyclingday

Just remember what Mark Twain said.
" The coldest Winter I ever spent, was a Summer in San Francisco."
Bring your flannels boys!


----------



## jacob9795

We had a blast last year! It was really cold! I had to buy a hipster sweater from a tourist shop to keep warm. We will definitely be there and I hope to get my latest project rideable by then...


----------



## tripple3

Bumpin this to wish I could go....


----------



## tripple3

tripple3 said:


> Bumpin this to commit 4 Riders crammed into @Cory 's Prius including Hippie Mike for his 1st Rolling Relics Ride....
> View attachment 466973




Oh no! Oops!


----------



## Jarod24

I'll be there! Just booked my air B&B today!


----------



## sccruiser

Gonna be epic !


----------



## fordmike65

Due to a change of events, it looks like we're going! See you there!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Dang ...DANG  AND DANG! I am going to miss you guys this year....Always a great fun time ....


----------



## island schwinn

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Dang ...DANG  AND DANG! I am going to miss you guys this year....Always a great fun time ....



#43 will be there to represent.gonna miss you guys though.


----------



## Autocycleplane

If anyone is sticking around on Sunday and wants to go for a fun ride up in Marin let me know. We can do the main bike drag from Corte Madera to Fairfax. Super flat and hard to get lost, just follow the other bikes. There are plenty of optional loops and cool stuff to explore and check out. Lots of little towns with coffee shops, markets, lunch spots, and beer taps to enjoy. There's even a killer bicycle museum in Fairfax with a bunch of interesting bikes from TOC to the golden era of early mountain biking starting in the 70s. 

Roughly 6 easy miles each way, piece of cake.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Autocycleplane said:


> If anyone is sticking around on Sunday and wants to go for a fun ride up in Marin let me know. We can do the main bike drag from Corte Madera to Fairfax. Super flat and hard to get lost, just follow the other bikes. There are plenty of optional loops and cool stuff to explore and check out. Lots of little towns with coffee shops, markets, lunch spots, and beer taps to enjoy. There's even a killer bicycle museum in Fairfax with a bunch of interesting bikes from TOC to the golden era of early mountain biking starting in the 70s.
> 
> Roughly 6 easy miles each way, piece of cake.



Next year ! I will be back and will do the Sunday ride...  That's like COOOOOLLL  DADDY-O.....


----------



## slick

The Sunday ride sounds good to me. Around 10am Ok? I have to give a close friend a ride to S.F.O. Around 6am Sunday morning. We're staying at the Zephyr hotel by Fisherman's Wharf Saturday night.


----------



## rcole45

Let me know about final plans for Sunday. I'm in


----------



## Autocycleplane

slick said:


> The Sunday ride sounds good to me. Around 10am Ok? I have to give a close friend a ride to S.F.O. Around 6am Sunday morning. We're staying at the Zephyr hotel by Fisherman's Wharf Saturday night.




10am meet up works, 10:30 roll out just to make things easy. I'll post up some ride details later including start spot, general route, side loops, activities, and recommendations for eats and drinks along the way there or back.


----------



## island schwinn

lookin doubtful I'll make it.


----------



## fordmike65

island schwinn said:


> lookin doubtful I'll make it.



Wha??????


----------



## Autocycleplane

I don't want to step on any toes here by junking up someone's thread so I started another one about the Sunday ride here:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/legends-of-tam-vintage-bicycle-ride-july-30-2017.112048/


----------



## slick

Who's ready for the most spectacular ride of the year???


----------



## kreika

Count me in!


----------



## island schwinn

island schwinn said:


> lookin doubtful I'll make it.



Turns out I should be OK to ride.can't wait to see everybody again.


----------



## fordmike65

island schwinn said:


> Turns out I should be OK to ride.can't wait to see everybody again.



*Awesome sauce!!!*


----------



## Maskadeo

Is there a recommended place to park (pretend I'm from the Midwest ) or any tips on getting down here in the insane traffic?


----------



## fordmike65

Maskadeo said:


> Is there a recommended place to park (pretend I'm from the Midwest ) or any tips on getting down here in the insane traffic?



There's always parking in the lot right next to the Hi-Dive Bar.


----------



## slick

The lot next to Reds Java hut is the best place to park in my opinion. Reds is next to Hi Dive where we meet up. If you get to the lot early enough...its usually less than  $20 to park all day. I think last year we got there at 9am and it was $10 All day. If you get there at 10am I think it's like $30. I'll do some research over the weekend and get back to you guys.


----------



## jacob9795

I just finished my wife's Shelby. She loves it! See everyone there...


----------



## slick

So here you go gang. I got there TODAY at a few minutes before 9am and paid $10. So unless a special event is going on.like a Giants game...it appears to be $10 All day.


----------



## slick

So I want two things from this post.... 
A roll call... and....

Does anybody need a killer room at the Zephyr hotel for Saturday night? I have one. It ain't cheap but it's walking distance from Ghiradelli, Jack's bar which is the after stop, and Fisherman's Wharf. Pm me for details. 
I'm not using it this year so my loss is your gain. I need an answer by Tuesday night. Or I have to Cancel to get my refund. Thanks gang. See you on the 29th.


----------



## kreika

slick said:


> So I want two things from this post....
> A roll call... and....
> 
> Does anybody need a killer room at the Zephyr hotel for Saturday night? I have one. It ain't cheap but it's walking distance from Ghiradelli, Jack's bar which is the after stop, and Fisherman's Wharf. Pm me for details.
> I'm not using it this year so my loss is your gain. I need an answer by Tuesday night. Or I have to Cancel to get my refund. Thanks gang. See you on the 29th.




@Desireé


----------



## kreika

The question is what to ride? Mercury or Shelby?


----------



## Maskadeo

Count me in! I have the green machine dialed in and ready to ride.


----------



## gkeep

Hi All,
If you are coming from outside the area and staying in the East Bay or just don't want to deal with driving into SF you can park at an outlying BART station and take your bike on BART. I live in Alameda and was thinking of taking the ferry but the first weekend boat doesn't arrive at the Ferry Building in San Francisco until 10:15, then another 5-10 minutes to get off the boat.  If we show up late how would we ever catch up with these fast bikes? If we did catch up how would we recognize the group from all the other rental bikes, Boost Skateboarders and Segway tour groups?:eek: I don't want to be left behind wandering from the wax museum to street performer robots to T-shirt vendors searching in vain for bikes with real chrome plating.

As for those planning to park near the Hi Dive and Reds Java House, the good news is the Giants are at the Dodgers so parking in the waterfront lots should be ok.

I've been commuting from the East bay for 35 years so here is a tip for drivers.  If your driving over on the Bay Bridge stay in the left lane and take the Fremont St. off ramp. At the first light take a right on Harrison.(you'll be at Fremont and Harrison), take Harrison down to the Embarcadero and turn right. The Hi-Dive and Pier 30 parking lot will be two blocks south on your left. I've walked through this corner of the city on my commute for 26 years.

Do not leave anything visible in your parked car, especially if you park on a side street and not in a lot with an attendant. The South of Market and South Beach area are not only Multi Media Gulch, it's also an area with a lot of homeless who will smash and grab anything they see sitting in a parked car. I walk by those little piles of broken window glass every day on my commute. There is someone who parks his pick up with shell every day on the south side of Rincon Hill on Bryant St. He leaves the windows rolled down, doors unlocked and camper shell hatch wide open to show there is nothing inside, enough said.

As a former Ranger at the Maritime Museum It might be a nice spot to walk the bikes out and take some scenic photos with the bikes , the bay and the historic ships in the background. I'll check with one of the Rangers there and see if bikes are currently allowed to be walked out the Pier. The current Superintendent is a safety nut so they might make bikes park near the bookstore these days.

Wish I HAD A SHELBY to ride for Shelby month, all the kids would be so jealous...

Gary


----------



## island schwinn

So,are we still going to Jacks for the after ride libations?


----------



## BLWNMNY

The "Buena Vista" for the best Irish coffee's is a great place, if want to get tuned in real good.


----------



## fordmike65

BLWNMNY said:


> The "Buena Vista" for the best Irish coffee's is a great place, if want to get tuned in real good.



First round on you?


----------



## gkeep

I confirmed with a friend who is a Ranger at Hyde St Pier that bikes can be walked on the Pier. So photos with the ships or say, steam donkey engine as a back drop are possible. The guy in coveralls is vintage motorcycle restorer and has also worked on TOC bikes. If he's working the day of the ride he would love to see the bikes.





If you need a nice backround for a photo op there is the Black Point Battery along the way at upper Fort Mason. Here is a rare west coast chance to take a shot of your old hunk of iron with an even older hunk of iron and great view of the bridge behind.


----------



## TR6SC

gkeep said:


> I confirmed with a friend who is a Ranger at Hyde St Pier that bikes can be walked on the Pier. So photos with the ships or say, steam donkey engine as a back drop are possible. The guy in coveralls is vintage motorcycle restorer and has also worked on TOC bikes. If he's working the day of the ride he would love to see the bikes.
> View attachment 647472
> 
> If you need a nice backround for a photo op there is the Black Point Battery along the way at upper Fort Mason. Here is a rare west coast chance to take a shot of your old hunk of iron with an even older hunk of iron and great view of the bridge behind.
> View attachment 647473



I shoulda brought my High Wheel.


----------



## TR6SC

BLWNMNY said:


> The "Buena Vista" for the best Irish coffee's is a great place, if want to get tuned in real good.



Yes I do, thank you!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

some more old iron at fisherman's Wharf you can visit, The Balclutha, steel hulled ship from 1886.


----------



## gkeep

Balclutha is like a second home to my family. My wife and I met working at Hyde St Pier in 1985 and our kids have grown up going to events on the Pier. Unfortunately Balclutha came over to Alameda this week to Bay Ship and Yacht for a much needed haul out in their dry dock. She'll be in the ship yard until fall.


----------



## tripple3

Late notice re-arrange to post that I'm hitching a ride to go.
I can't wait; can't say no. 
Enjoy the ride.


----------



## tryder

slick said:


> It's that time of year again... The Rolling Relics along with the Cyclone Coaster group of vintage bicycles and maybe a few of the SkidKings club all the way from Tacoma, Washington get together with many other vintage bikes and ride in San Francisco along the Embarcadero on Saturday July 29th 2017. We start off at the Hi Dive Bar directly under the Oakland Bay Bridge and meet up at 10am and leave no later than 11am. From there we eat lunch at Fisherman's Wharf. After that we ride out to the beautiful Palace of Fine arts, then off to the Golden Gate Bridge where we ride across and then back to Jack's bar where there are 80 beers on tap to wet your whistle. So get a hotel nearby and join us on the most epic ride of the year. I personally stay at the Hotel Zephyr which is one block over from Fisherman's Wharf. Great hotel. If you have any questions pm me or post here. Thanks! OH AND RIDE A SHELBY if you own one. July is Shelby month. THANKS!View attachment 454318




I really want to do this.  I am going to have to take off from work and get a dog sitter.  I am wondering how much time I should allow.
Thanks.


----------



## fordmike65

tryder said:


> I really want to do this.  I am going to have to take off from work and get a dog sitter.  I am wondering how much time I should allow.
> Thanks.



All day


----------



## tryder

fordmike65 said:


> All day





fordmike65 said:


> All day



Just got BOTH day off from work!  Now to find a sitter... 
I hate to leave the pups in their crates for more than a few hours...
I


----------



## fordmike65

tryder said:


> Just got BOTH day off from work!  Now to find a sitter...
> I hate to leave the pups in their crates for more than a few hours...
> I



Luckily I have a good friend who sits our pup when we take off for a couple days.


----------



## slick

@tryder My good friend Scott is a dog sitter but im not sure if he's riding with us this year or not. I'll ask.


----------



## tryder

fordmike65 said:


> Luckily I have a good friend who sits our pup when we take off for a couple days.





slick said:


> @tryder My good friend Scott is a dog sitter but im not sure if he's riding with us this year or not. I'll ask.



Looks like my friend Cynthia will be looking after them.  Thanks.


----------



## JAF/CO

JAF/CO and THE HAT and friend will be their


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gkeep

Hi All,

Traffic alert for Saturday morning. During this mornings commute I noticed a message flashing on the Fremont St. Bay Bridge offramp that Fremont St. will be closed for the weekend. I did little search and found this information. It looks like Fremont St will be closed at the demolition site but there is no mention of the off ramp being closed. You should be able to get off the bridge on the left side and then turn right on Harrison to get down to the parking lot on the pier next to the  Hi Dive and Reds Java House .


*Fremont Street Full Closure / Demolition Weekend Friday night July 28th @ 7:00PM through Monday July 31 @ 5:00AM (Between Mission and Howard Streets *A full closure of Fremont Street is required during Phase 2 of the Fremont Street temporary bridge demolition and removal. Road closure and heavy demolition will start Friday night, July 28th at 7:00PM, with Fremont reopening Monday, July 31st at 5:00AM. This work will occur 24 hours per day and include high noise and vibration levels. This work is scheduled at night or weekends due to the requirements of SFMTA for Fremont Street traffic control. Local access will always be available. We apologize for any inconvenience as we remove the last of the three temporary steel bridges to be removed as part of the Project.


----------



## volksboy57

Ill try to make it with a bike, and a camera.


----------



## fordmike65

volksboy57 said:


> Ill try to make it with a bike, and a camera.



I still owe you that beer


----------



## kreika

This girls "Penco" branded (JcPennys Co.) Pacemaker is a 1940 bought in a San Francisco JcPennys. Soon to go home for her first ride in a very long time! Oh....and my ride.


----------



## kreika

Why'd it do two boys pics? Weird sorry about that!


----------



## fordmike65

You better keep a close eye on the ladies Pacemaker. Otherwise she's gettin' Shanghia'd down to SoCal


kreika said:


> This girls "Penco" branded (JcPennys Co.) Pacemaker is a 1940 bought in a San Francisco JcPennys. Soon to go home for her first ride in a very long time! Oh....and my ride.
> View attachment 651058 View attachment 651059
> 
> View attachment 651057


----------



## kreika

fordmike65 said:


> You better keep a close eye on the ladies Pacemaker. Otherwise she's gettin' Shanghia'd down to SoCal




Are you leaving yours at least or I might feel violated?


----------



## Fltwd57

The Family Truckster is loaded up and we're heading north.. See you there!


----------



## fordmike65

Just rolled out ourselves. See you there!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Does anyone have an idea of how safe or sketchy having a vehicle parked near the meeting place is?


----------



## slick

I always park there. Never had an issue. Of course don't leave anything in the open where thieves would steal but...that goes for anywhere pretty much. 

Remember guys...show up before 10am for $10 All day parking. If you get there after 10 it goes up to $20.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Tanks a lot!


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Do some bring a bike lock? maybe a short cable and lock?


----------



## island schwinn

A lock is a good idea.we lock up at Fishermans Wharf when we have lunch.


----------



## Pedal pushers

San Francisco bound :-D


----------



## slick

It's going to be a long night for me. I have my kids until 7:30 tonight. I forgot to buy dog food for my mutts, gotta clean up the bikes and load the car. I should be done by midnight......... see you all in the morning.


----------



## slick

Our meeting spot for the ride in front of the Hi Dive and Redds, and my buddy Mark riding his high wheel over the bridge.


----------



## cyclingday

We just pulled into the city, and we already ran into Fordbike.


----------



## slick

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 651555 We just pulled into the city, and we already ran into Fordbike.




I thought fordmike rode Colson? Lol. Kidding Mike.


----------



## slick




----------



## slick




----------



## Fltwd57

We have arrived! We'll unload the bike hauler in the morning...


----------



## mrg

Ready to ride in the morning!!





atomic blast!


----------



## fordmike65

Damn....stuck in San Carlos at Devils Canyon Brewing


----------



## Pedal pushers

Good times  g'nite.


----------



## cyclingday

Nighthawks.


----------



## mrg

One broken chain so far


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## GTs58

*This really cracks me up!*


----------



## kreika

Some pics.....that wind she was a blowin somethin fierce!!!


----------



## GTs58

kreika said:


> Some pics.....that wind she was a blowin somethin fierce!!!
> ]




And I don't see one fricken bike with a sail on it. You guys were totally unprepared!  lmao


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

Anybody know the douche in the pic that I drew a circle around? Hate that guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795

It was great talking with everyone today, we had a blast! 

I'm glad my friend walked away from this bike vs. bike collision. I can fix it, I just need a hoop and such.


----------



## jacob9795

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> View attachment 651952
> Anybody know the douche in the pic that I drew a circle around? Hate that guy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



He's a very nice man...


----------



## Maskadeo




----------



## kreika

jacob9795 said:


> It was great talking with everyone today, we had a blast!
> 
> I'm glad my friend walked away from this bike vs. bike collision. I can fix it, I just need a hoop and such.
> 
> View attachment 651959




Holy wtf????


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jacob9795 said:


> He's a very nice man...




If you say so... I mean he likes colson !?!??!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## sccruiser




----------



## cyclingday




----------



## OldSkipTooth

Awesome ride everyone! Thanks to all that helped in replacing a blown rear tube! Good friends, killer bikes and fog and wind...LOL


----------



## GTs58

jacob9795 said:


> It was great talking with everyone today, we had a blast!
> 
> I'm glad my friend walked away from this bike vs. bike collision. I can fix it, I just need a hoop and such.
> 
> View attachment 651959





Can we now call you the Incredible Mr. Limpet?


----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## tryder




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 651981 View attachment 651980 View attachment 651979 View attachment 651978 View attachment 651977 View attachment 651976 View attachment 651975 View attachment 651974 View attachment 651973 View attachment 651972 View attachment 651971



What happened with the bent rim?What ever happened definitely qualify for some kind of trophy!


----------



## jacob9795

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> What happened with the bent rim?What ever happened definitely qualify for some kind of trophy!



Some idiot/kid on a rental bike was riding really fast, weaving around people/bikers, and plowed into my friend. I think if I had very high spoke tension on the wheel, someone would of got hurt, the rim really absorbed the force of the impact. The other bike had a slightly bent front rim. 
I hope the hub is okay; that hoop had a perfect surface for plating. 

I'm glad I have a spare set of OG spokes/nipples. I just need to find a suitable hoop. Thanks to all that stopped and offered help.


----------



## jacob9795

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> If you say so... I mean he likes colson !?!??!



We all have our vices


----------



## mrg

A great day one getting ready for day two!!


----------



## kreika




----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

kreika said:


> View attachment 652278 View attachment 652279



That blue 4 gill is outta sight..like coolness....


----------



## kreika

Photo bombed by tripple3  Nice to meet you man!


----------



## kreika




----------



## kreika

The wifey and I had a blast. Thanks to @slick and all for the good times!!! I wanted to do more bike talk, but it was more a date for us, so I had to be a good boy.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I can safely say I survived the Frisco ride thanks to the two pints of Elysian space Dust at Jacks that evening. LOL


----------



## sccruiser

kreika said:


> Photo bombed by tripple3  Nice to meet you man!
> View attachment 652302



Proof its windy.... Tripple3 needed at least 1 hand on the bars !  LOL !


----------



## kreika

sccruiser said:


> Proof its windy.... Tripple3 needed at least 1 hand on the bars !  LOL !




So windy it chipped the tip of the blade. Doh! A little stain good as new.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

jacob9795 said:


> It was great talking with everyone today, we had a blast!
> 
> I'm glad my friend walked away from this bike vs. bike collision. I can fix it, I just need a hoop and such.
> 
> View attachment 651959




Glad no one got hurt - what's the play by play story on this ?


----------



## jacob9795

jacob9795 said:


> Some idiot/kid on a rental bike was riding really fast, weaving around people/bikers, and plowed into my friend. I think if I had very high spoke tension on the wheel, someone would of got hurt, the rim really absorbed the force of the impact. The other bike had a slightly bent front rim.
> I hope the hub is okay; that hoop had a perfect surface for plating.
> 
> I'm glad I have a spare set of OG spokes/nipples. I just need to find a suitable hoop. Thanks to all that stopped and offered help.






markivpedalpusher said:


> Glad no one got hurt - what's the play by play story on this ?




My friend was riding my bike and another guy, on his bike, crashed into him. Both had a couple of bruises but everyone was fine.


----------



## markivpedalpusher

Looked like a semi high impact - balooner on balooner ?


----------



## jacob9795

markivpedalpusher said:


> Looked like a semi high impact - balooner on balooner ?



Yes, it was a high impact crash. No, it was a kid on a mountain bike rental.


----------



## Pedal pushers

A nice relaxing weekend


 

 

 

 
Making a promise never to grow up..


----------



## Pedal pushers

Martyn is always willing to help a damsel in distress.




Even after the bridge ride, these two guys have perfect hair! Not one hair out of place


----------



## island schwinn

Snaptanks were represented.


----------



## island schwinn




----------



## tripple3

It was great to meet a lot of people that I recognized their bikes....


 
Mike @TR6SC  on my bike 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
 No hats on the bridge


----------



## tripple3




----------



## TR6SC

This ride with the Rolling Relics was about as good as it gets. I had the Best time. Thanks to all the enthusiastic riders who made it great. And, thank you to the organizers that made it possible.


----------



## fordmike65

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 653389This ride with the Rolling Relics was about as good as it gets. I had the Best time. Thanks to all the enthusiastic riders who made it great. And, thank you to the organizers that made it possible.



Glad I got to SEE you this weekend:eek:


----------



## TR6SC

Thanks Rudy and Eric and Joe and all the rest of the hard core cyclists who arraigned or simply showed up. I felt well taken care of. I was even given a guided trip back to the starting point by a couple of locals who made sure I didn't get lost. I made a couple of friends over the weekend as an added bonus!!!


----------



## abe lugo

looks like it was a great turnout, thanks for the pics, feels like we were there. Too bad about the Schwinn casualty, I'm sure it will be back on the road in no time.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

tryder said:


> View attachment 652118



What is that cool accessory on the Robins front seat spring/? Is it a reflector /light combo? Never have seen this ..COOLNESS!


----------



## tryder

@TR6SC


----------



## OldSkipTooth

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> What is that cool accessory on the Robins front seat spring/? Is it a reflector /light combo? Never have seen this ..COOLNESS!



Troxel testicles...LOL


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Aluminum and Amber glass reflectors I found and adapted.


----------



## Autocycleplane

July 28th this year @slick ?


----------



## slick

Autocycleplane said:


> July 28th this year @slick ?




Yes sir. Saturday July 28th.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

slick said:


> Yes sir. Saturday July 28th.



HMMMMM?  Will try and get Nick to roll down there again...


----------



## Autocycleplane

slick said:


> Yes sir. Saturday July 28th.




Right on. We’re planning a Marin ride again on Sunday the 29th for those that want to stick around.


----------



## slick

Autocycleplane said:


> Right on. We’re planning a Marin ride again on Sunday the 29th for those that want to stick around.




Definitely!! That was a fantastic way to follow up the S.F. ride. Hey @SKIDKINGSVBC  you guys gotta stick around Sunday for this too if you make it down. Well worth the extra day in Marin.


----------



## Cory

Its on my calendar and I will be there. [emoji6][emoji106]



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TR6SC

fordmike65 said:


> Glad I got to SEE you this weekend:eek:
> View attachment 653404


----------



## Frosty

Trying to get over this food poisoning I got from a two-day-old potsticker so I can be there in the morning. I can honestly say this is the best ride ever. Hopefully this old boy will hold up for the whole day. Might have to mount a flask of Pepto to the seat tube... And Yup this 39 Shelby is for sale...


----------



## mrg

Eat then ride!


----------



## mrg

SF bound on bart






Q


----------



## JAF/CO

For sale $800 picked up today at the
SF rellicks ride







James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Awhipple

Is this ride happening this year?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Awhipple said:


> Is this ride happening this year?



@slick


----------



## fordmike65

WetDogGraphix said:


> @slick



I texted him earlier but haven't heard back...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

fordmike65 said:


> I texted him earlier but haven't heard back...



I was asking for @Awhipple


----------



## slick

No clue gentlemen. As soon as Newsom opens up our state, we will go from there. Doesn't look like Trump will be doing it anytime soon. So we might not have any rides at all this year at this rate.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

Here's what this year's ride will look like...….


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

slick said:


> No clue gentlemen. As soon as Newsom opens up our state, we will go from there. Doesn't look like Trump will be doing it anytime soon. So we might not have any rides at all this year at this rate.




*FYI - Newsom is the one that is in charge of our state of California & what is open & is not open - The President is not 

The Governors of each state are in charge of their states guidelines & as far as San Francisco goes - the San Francisco board of supervisors are in charge of that decision & then Gov. Newsom makes the final decision 

I hope we are able to do this ride - one of my favorites with the Rolling Relics & friends from far & near .. Only time will tell *


----------



## OldSkipTooth




----------



## JAF/CO

I have my parking space reserved 
And a bike ready Togo 
Remember parking is $10 all day before 10 am


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO

Governor [emoji1782]
Any 2sum newsome can “F” up any thing
The only thing he is good at [emoji107]


jfkiller53@aol.com
1 (209) 481-9464
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldSkipTooth

JAF/CO said:


> Governor [emoji1782]
> Any 2sum newsome can “F” up any thing
> The only thing he is good at [emoji107]
> 
> 
> jfkiller53@aol.com
> 1 (209) 481-9464
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




it can’t be an easy job whom ever is elected, I would not want to do it! Let’s all just hope for the best, be safe, be kind and freakin ride on!


----------



## Awhipple

I sure hope this one happens. The wife and I would love to come from Arizona to do this ride.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI

*I Know this Thread is 3 years old,,but as of Today  June 27 2020 Just 4 days ago The Pier next to The Coffee Shop ,was used as a Covid testing zone  and the line was down the Embarkadaro in both directions,,And the Hi Dive was all closed up,ITS HARD TO SAY WHERE A MAN WENT WRONG,MIGHT BE HERE ,OR IT MIGHT  BE THERE,,,And here in Fairfax,,I doubt our Museum will be openFor  Our Sunday Marin ride   Does not look too good either ,,,I Had BIG PLANS FOR THIS ,,but Things Have Changed *


----------



## island schwinn

The ride is canceled due to the citywide shutdown.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

Who’d a thunk in this great country of ours things would be like this? All we want to do is ride some bikes!


----------



## slick

So Friday I went to the city since it was my day off work being an essential now and working for UPS. Here's what i found. As stated above.... the parking lot next to Reds Java House is an official Covid testing station. So that's out. Jack's bar where we typically have our after party is till up for lease as in the 1st photo. The Fisherman's wharf area is a total disaster. All businesses along that area are boarded up, streets are destroyed awaiting new pavement which I HIGHLY doubt it will be done in a few weeks. As far as food and bars, I ate at In N Out and that was a pain in the ass. Most all other food joints were closed. Bars....a couple were open with extremely limited seating. So all in all, no ride this year gang. Sorry. It's just a mess and not worth the road trip for most of you. This would have been the 10th annual ride and unfortunately it won't be. Sorry gang.


----------



## mrg




----------



## Awhipple

This sucks. If my wife and I still do our road trip can two individuals still ride bikes in San Francisco or is it frowned upon? I would still love to ride my bike across the Golden Gate Bridge. Is that still possible and what restrictions are there? If anyone can help me with this info I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks guys and ride on.


----------



## kreika

Bummer to here for sure! Just the thought of having to peddle through those masses had me cringing. Could always do a ride here in Santa Cruz? Great sites and less peoples.


----------



## cyclingday

2020 has been a bust all the way around.
It’s a good thing, that these bikes are as much fun to work on as they are to ride.
Better luck next year!


----------



## Boxtubebob

Awhipple said:


> This sucks. If my wife and I still do our road trip can two individuals still ride bikes in San Francisco or is it frowned upon? I would still love to ride my bike across the Golden Gate Bridge. Is that still possible and what restrictions are there? If anyone can help me with this info I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks guys and ride on.



There is no reason you can't ride in San Francisco.  The Golden gate bridge is open. It's still is a beautiful ride. Use common Sense and enjoy yourself.


----------



## lounging

You guys and gals can always come down to SoCal and ride with us at the beaches.  Long stretch of boardwalk, lots of places to eat, beautiful weather, and the scenery isn't half bad either


----------



## fordmike65

lounging said:


> You guys and gals can always come down to SoCal and ride with us at the beaches.  Long stretch of boardwalk, lots of places to eat, beautiful weather, and the scenery isn't half bad either



Many beaches are being shut down again, so that may not be a good idea. The beaches that are open will just be overrun. This weekend's Cyclone Coasters ride has been cancelled because of this.


----------



## Autocycleplane

Awhipple said:


> This sucks. If my wife and I still do our road trip can two individuals still ride bikes in San Francisco or is it frowned upon? I would still love to ride my bike across the Golden Gate Bridge. Is that still possible and what restrictions are there? If anyone can help me with this info I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks guys and ride on.




Not at all, there are cyclists all over the place. Many of the areas where the SF ride starts and takes place are currently disrupted by construction, etc. but you could park down by Crissy Field and still ride around the GG Bridge, Marina, Fisherman's Wharf, Emabarcadero, etc. Also great riding for vintage bikes around Golden Gate Park, with plenty of parking usually available along Ocean Beach or around either windmill. I suggest doing GG Park from the coast, up to the Haight and the Panhandle then back down. Mellow grade, but having that downhill finish to the beach is nice. Sunday has some of the park roads closed to vehicles as an added bonus. Feel free to PM me for any recommendations, etc. - happy to help.


----------



## slick

So let me clarify my post. The ride is still doable, especially by only a couple people. This ride tends to bring a good 75+ riders most of the time. So having 75+ people find parking, find a food stop, go around all the detours and construction would be less than enjoyable especially for me. These rides I throw are work for me. I hate to say it but not really an enjoyable day for me keeping track of everyone and keeping us all safe. Don't get me wrong I love seeing everyone and getting to talk, but it's more work than it is play for me. Anyways, the ride can still be done. Feel free to check it out if you will be in the area. Hell, I might go again just because. So if anyone decides they can't live without this ride, pm me and maybe we can do a very small one and social distance, wear masks, etc.


----------



## Awhipple

Thanks guys for the input. The wife and myself will try to get there and ride. Golden Gate park sounds like a great place to start. If we end up going I will post up a couple days before if anybody local wants to join us. Arizona this time off year is way to hot to do much riding and have wanted to ride San Francisco since I seen photos from this ride years ago.


----------



## slick

Awhipple said:


> Thanks guys for the input. The wife and myself will try to get there and ride. Golden Gate park sounds like a great place to start. If we end up going I will post up a couple days before if anybody local wants to join us. Arizona this time off year is way to hot to do much riding and have wanted to ride San Francisco since I seen photos from this ride years ago.




The last time I rode Golden Gate park was beautiful but you'd better have something with gears. It wasn't fun on a single speed ballooner. I rode with the New Belgium Fat Tire event that was being held there (which was canceled unfortunately) but the hills sucked. Coasted down hill half of the ride and had to stand up on the pedals the other half to get back. The route I use for our ride is pretty much the flattest in the city.


----------



## Awhipple

slick said:


> The last time I rode Golden Gate park was beautiful but you'd better have something with gears. It wasn't fun on a single speed ballooner. I rode with the New Belgium Fat Tire event that was being held there (which was canceled unfortunately) but the hills sucked. Coasted down hill half of the ride and had to stand up on the pedals the other half to get back. The route I use for our ride is pretty much the flattest in the city.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Slick
> Thanks for the info. Can you post your route info. I ride a 56 wasp and lets just say I'm a little big boned flat is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Awhipple

Well the wife and I are doing our road trip. We will be in San Francisco on the 12th of August a Wednesday. I know it's the middle of the week but if a couple of local riders want to meet and ride with us that would be cool. If not that works also. Shoot me a PM. Thanks everybody with the help on this.


----------



## tripple3

Awhipple said:


> Well the wife and I are doing our road trip. We will be in San Francisco on the 12th of August a Wednesday. I know it's the middle of the week but



I have made the trip for the ride, then stayed an extra day, so I could get multiple amazing flavors of IT'S IT Ice Cream Sandwiches from the factory.
Check it out while in SanFrancisco.


----------



## Awhipple

The wife and myself got back from our road trip. Here are a few of our pictures from San Francisco.


----------

